
Uber-Waymo case: Dramatic turn as judge says Uber lawyers withheld evidence - rahulshiv
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Uber-Waymo-case-Dramatic-turn-as-judge-says-Uber-12388930.php
======
xfour
Straight up this company should be dissolved. Is there any precedent of a
corporation having its charter or whatever allows it to exist revoked for bad
faith? It seems obvious now they completely indend to break the law as part of
doing business.

------
cridenour
I was just starting to think Waymo didn't have anything to win this case, but
this is incredible.

